# Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?



## FaFaFarin (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi heut ist mir leidee bei meiner 7m bolo  von  shimano ca 7cm der spitze weggebrochen...
Dazu kommt das die 3 ringe danach ins wasswe gefallen sind. Soutzenring konte ich retten. Aber  die ringe welche lose auf  der rute sind und nur festgeschoben werden sind weg 

Da ich  sie online  gekauft habe gab ich kein ansprechpartner vor ort der mir helfen könnte ,oder kann ich sie dennoch zum reperieren bei einem angelladen abgeben?

Kann ich irgendwo die  ringe nachkaufen?
Eigentlich müsste ich  ja nur die ringe erwerben und den spitzebribg  festkkeben dann ist die boli halt 7cm kprzer.
Aber finde  keine ersatzteile


----------



## Damyl (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?*

Geh in nen Angelladen und lass sie reparieren. Du willst doch sicherlich bezahlen....wieso sollten sie die dann nicht reparieren ?


----------



## FaFaFarin (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?*

Sicher will ich bezahlen  . Hab sowas aber noch nicht gehabt. Angel erst seit kurzem hab halt befürchtungen das die ringe oder so garnicht als Ersatzteil zu bekommen sind.

Versteh sowiso nicht wie  die beim rotauge brechen kann abee ich geh von amateurhaften angeln aus.

Wegen reperatur in angelladen verdienen die da dran? Diw schickens zu shimano und haben ja nur arbeit davob. Dachte ich

Hoffentlich bekommt die wer wieder  hin


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?*

Klar verdienen die Händler daran. Das ist doch auch völlig Legitim. Und egal wie, hauptsache dir kann geholfen werden.


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?*

Du wirst doch sicherlich noch wissen wo die Ringe ungefähr gewesen sind. Meßschieber nehmen, Durchmesser des Blanks messen, neue Ringe bestellen, aufschieben, Spitzenring neu einkleben, feddich !!!

http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Rut...ringe-fuer-Teleskopruten:::897_1276_1348.html

Falls die verlinkten nicht gefallen oder nicht ausreichen dann bei Tante Google nach Schiebe-oder Gleitringen fragen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Rute gebrochen  ersatzteile?*

Ist doch relativ einfach... 

Geh zum Fachhändler (alternativ E-Mail) und sage/schicke ihm folgende Daten zur Rute:
- vollständier Name der Rute;
- Artikelnummer der Rute;
- Artikelnummer des Rutenteils (steht sehr oft bei Shimano drauf)
- Anzahl der benötigten Ringe.

Der Händler bestellt das Originalteil bei Shimano, fertig.

Wenn das Teil nicht mehr lieferbar sein sollte (kann der Händler erfragen), dann Rute einschicken lassen.
Entweder kommt sie repariert zurück oder es wird eine andere Lösung gefunden.

Sollte dein Händler um die Ecke dir nicht helfen können / wollen, dann PN an mich, wir kümmern uns dann darum.



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Klar verdienen die Händler daran. Das ist  doch auch völlig Legitim. Und egal wie, hauptsache dir kann geholfen  werden.


Händler müssen ja auch was verdienen, wir Angestellten wollen ja schlieslich auch Gehalt beziehen und die anderen Betriebskosten müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.
Leider scheinen manche Endkunden das gerne mal zu vergessen und gerade E-Teil Bestellungen und Rekla-Abwicklungen sind oftmals kostenintensiv.


----------

